# SGI Fall Break



## Msteele (Aug 30, 2014)

My mothers side of the family and us will be in SGI during the kids fall break(3rd week of Sept.).  
I'm taking my boat and could use any info leading up to that time frame from some good folks on here for any fishing opportunities.  Last time we were there the weather was nice but the wind was awful.  Hoping for some good weather this trip.
I'll have striper type gear, hydro glows, and cast nets with bait tank.
I'll try to give some reports while we are there for the next lucky guy.  
Some good eating joints would help also.  Thanks!


----------



## d-a (Aug 30, 2014)

Is that before the 20th? If so I would take the kids scalloping in St Joe bay. 

What size boat? Bay fishing or near shore?

d-a


----------



## Msteele (Aug 30, 2014)

d-a said:


> Is that before the 20th? If so I would take the kids scalloping in St Joe bay.
> 
> What size boat? Bay fishing or near shore?
> 
> d-a



It would be before the 20th.  I have never scalloped before.  I would love to take the kids and cousins to do that.  Here is a picture of my boat. 20' Aluminum SeaArk.



I'll be fishing anywhere from the river, to the east end and to the west end.


----------



## Limitless (Aug 31, 2014)

You'll be fine in that SeaArk.  Sept is a  good time for Trout, Reds and Flounder.  You'll find grass flats and oyster bars that you can hit with 1/8 to 1/2 ounce jigs with 3" New Penny Gulp shrimp and top water plugs.  If you can net some live bait or catch pinfish on pieces of squid on small gold hooks, fish deeper pockets and Bob Sykes cut.  Also try the sunken shrimp boat in East pass.  A good Trout spot is along the Boy Scout camp.  If you have some flat calm water, use a sabiki at the ocean bouy to catch live bait.  Explore the area and watch tides and current, and when you find fish look for the pattern, just like bass fishing.  A Top Shot map of the area is a good investment for ideas and spots to try.
Before you trailer down to St Joe for scallops, you may want to try the NW section on the FL Sportsman forum and ask if they are still around.  If you do go over there, the same grass flats you scallop on are good for Trout.  Look for scallops up in the grass around sand pocket areas.  For all of this, read the FL regs.


----------



## Msteele (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks guys!  I have a bunch of Cajun thunder floats, gulp shrimp, and a few mirror lures.


----------



## d-a (Aug 31, 2014)

The cut on an outgoing tide is always productive for big redfish. The grass flats west of the cut is a good spot for trout. I always have one rod drifting behind the boat with a popping cork set in the rod holder. It's my most productive trout rod most days. St Vincent Bar is also a good spot on a incoming tide. 

d-a


----------



## Limitless (Sep 24, 2014)

We're  waiting for the report . . . .


----------



## Msteele (Sep 24, 2014)

Fished from the cut to the East end.  Lots of sharks and lady's on the East end.  Not much at the cut.  More sharks on each end of the islands beside the bridge with a few lady's and sheep heads thrown in.  The best bite was in and around the grass flats in 4 to 2.5' of water.  Reds, trout, lady's, and a few flounder all caught on shrimp, gulp shrimp, scrounger/fluke and mullet.  No Spanish for me this trip which was strange, but some other fisherman caught some. The best bite was on a out going tide.
The beaches didn't have much action on them yet.  Lots of big breakers last week.

Hope this helps.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Limitless (Sep 25, 2014)

That's great.  Glad you found fish; sounds like you guys had a good time!


----------

